# Spiele installieren bei Steam, DvD sind egal, er will es runterladen?



## Kunari (10. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir überlegt heute Call of Duty MW 2 und AvP zu installieren. Beide Spiele setzen Steam als Kopierschutz vorraus. Doch habe ich von beiden Spielen die Originaldvd hier rumliegen.

Wenn ich nun eins der Spiele installieren möchte, fängt er an die Spiele herunterzuladen und garnicht erst diese von der DvD zu installieren. Das kann ich irgendwie auch nicht verhindern oder weiß auch nicht wie ich es ändern kann.

Da es heute noch ein CoD MW2 freies Wochenende gibt, sind die Steamserver natürlich hoffnungslos überlastet und das Installieren der Spiele samt Download dauert 5 - 15 Stunden.

Das kann es doch nicht sein oder? 

Kann man die Spiele noch manuell über die DvD installieren oder kauf ich mir letztendlich nurnoch den Freischaltcode für Steam und kann die DvD verschrotten?


----------



## boerigard (10. April 2010)

Steam Support - Installing from Disc instead of Steam

Und welche Version von Call of Duty hast du? Jetzt auch gerade durch das Free Weekend gab es vermehrt Berichte, dass Besitzer einer nicht-deutschen Version gezwungen wurden, die deutschen Sprachdateien herunter zu laden.


----------



## Kunari (10. April 2010)

Die deutsche Standartversion von Amazon.de.

danke für den Link, das probier ich gleich mal aus


----------



## Kunari (10. April 2010)

Tja.. klappt leider auch nicht. Wenn ich das mache kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das obwohl ich von der DvD installieren will und auf Steam garnicht zuzugreifen brauch.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

kenn ich irgendwoher...
ist eigentlich ganz einfach ...
installier erst das spiel und dann, erst dann starte steam
dann wird steam das schon installierte spiel updaten

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## Kunari (10. April 2010)

das geht? ich dachte man muss das direkt in steam verlinken, weil das setup steam immer von sich aus startet.


----------



## Low (10. April 2010)

Von 3 Uhr bis jetzt ist eine lange Zeit. In der Zeit hättest es schon runterladen können 
Lass dein PC einfach übernacht an^^


----------



## hennninger (10. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte bis eben das Problem, das ich CoD MW2 und AVP
noch mal neu von DVD aus installieren wollte, da ich
Steam neu installieren musste, bin dadurch auch auf
dieses Forum gestoßen.
Hab jetzt AVP installiert, wie in dem Link von boerigard
beschrieben. Hat genau so geklappt (musste natürlich
die Laufwerksbuchstaben, bzw. Pfade anpassen).
Wollte ich euch nur mal mitteilen.

Also, vielen Dank boerigard


----------



## Kunari (11. April 2010)

Naja.. bei mir hatte es irgendwie nicht geklappt.  Aber ich hab meinen PC einfach laufen lassen und habe die Spiele nun auf dem Rechner. 

Danke.


----------

